# Residency Visa Costs



## jaberry2 (Nov 28, 2008)

Afternoon All,

My company will be applying for the above when I arrive in January. I have previously heard that there is a fee of circa 7,000AED when applying for this. Is this something the employee or the employer pays for?

Thanks in advance.

Jon


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Definitely the employer. If they try and make you pay, don't work for them.


----------



## jaberry2 (Nov 28, 2008)

flossie said:


> Definitely the employer. If they try and make you pay, don't work for them.


Thanks for the quick reply. I thought it would be the employers responsibility I just wanted to clarify.


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah i would say the employer too. never heard of anyone having to pay it themselves


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

isnt this forum great? always stear you in the right direction


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

yep it sure is a great forum.
usually steers us in the direction of the pub though


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

or barasti, or pukka pukkas

haha

but yeh, dont pay any money. all the paperwork and fees for my visa were paid by my employer and i think is everybody's case (or at least I hope so).


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes and your family as well is the employers responsibility


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Yes and your family as well is the employers responsibility


Not true- most times it is your own responsibility to organize and pay for your families residency.
A good PRO is usually happy to do the running around for you- but many companies will expect you to pay for this ( unless stated otherwise in your contract)


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Lets hope its a family conscious company like ours then. They pay for childrens schooling, even a pet transport allowance


----------



## jaberry2 (Nov 28, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Lets hope its a family conscious company like ours then. They pay for childrens schooling, even a pet transport allowance


Thanks guys. I am a 26 year old guy so I wont be needing any family visa's. I will look forward to joining u lot for a few drinks when I arrive.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

jaberry2 said:


> Thanks guys. I am a 26 year old guy so I wont be needing any family visa's. I will look forward to joining u lot for a few drinks when I arrive.


oh we can advice you very well on the drink departments


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes all the best watering holes and cost there of, what will kill you and also when you might expect to make a recovery after a night out, lots of threads for those


----------

